# Engine rebuilder/Machinist - Central Texas



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Finally finishing up my '66 GTO, but I hit a big snag. The rebuilt 389 is now blowing a lot of white smoke and I'm going through a lot of oil. Compression tests show 25% leak on the driver side cylinders.

The shop that did the leak down test thinks the rings didn't seat.
I'm really frustrated thinking about taking the engine apart. 

I've called a few shops around Austin, TX and no one wants to try a re-ring and hone. Some rebuilders say they don't trust any machine shops around here. 

Any others leads in central Texas?
:banghead:


----------

